# January Roosters!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Shot 3 big pig's yesterday...It was a real b*#ch walking in 10 inches of snow though! Can't believe we are still limiting out in January! Anybody else going out for one last blast this weekend! I've got my spot locked up and ready to go! Good luck everybody!


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I'll be out on Sunday. I was off last week for the holidays and was able to get out a couple of times. Thursday, the 28th was probably second for the amount of birds (opener was first). Every spot that looked like it should hold birds had a dozen in it. (Public land)

Love these late season birds. Big and bright colored.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll be in the Fargo area (looking for a place to live) this weekend and I will definately go out for atleast one walk! Hope to find just 1 rooster for Remmi to point !


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Dogs and I will be out on Saturday but Sunday I have to watch my Jets try to win on the road!! Viking fans will appreciate the fact that we helped them get a new quarterback whomever that may end up being!! One last hurrah to cap off another fun year of chasing cocks! The timing could not of been better to have my old dog(14 years old and now a 1000plus rooster dog) around to train in my new pup(11 months). "Little J" is now a veteran whom anyone would enjoy hunting behind. He was in on 150 cocks this year and probably hunted about 50 days so it was a great learning experience for a young dog. It has been a great year of hunting with my son, his friends and a few of my friends. I don't think we could have asked for a nicer fall. If the weather holds for the rest of the winter I can't see any reason why we can't repeat the experience next fall!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Rick, we'll be out and about VC area if you are interested in meeting up.

One last blast before she closes down.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds good Nick...We'll be about 30 minutes away from you...PM me your cell # again! :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi all:

Our group just finished a two day hunt in.....well somewhere in ND (sorry internet scouters). We saw alot of birds both days and managed to get our limit on the first day and was 4 short yesterday.

Two amazing days for hunting the wiley pheasant. Temps were perfect, but the snow was heavy. 5 guys and 26 birds in two days. Dogs are exhausted and so are their owners.

We hunted 9am all the way up until 4:20 pm to shoot a limit on Wednesday. No road hunting. We took about 1/2 hour for lunch. Otherwise we were pushing tree rows around farmsteads and then cattail sloughs. We hunted from 8:30 to 12:15 yesterday.

Birds were very wild. Had to push birds 3 to 4 times before we got them tired enough to make him hold.

Going out one last time on Sunday for the last hurrah. After that I will need medication to keep back the tears and depression.

Season just went too fast again.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Wednesday, the Roosters were holding very tight for me, but then again the snow wasn't crusted over...Might be tougher this weekend, however it's suppose to be windy, so you might be able to use that to your advantage.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Hunted NoDak on Tuesday - unplanned, but in town to visit Mom for a day or two and had picked the last week of the season on my upland license. 

Started in a small 50 yard by 200 yard cattail slough. Field and slough were loaded. About 15 bids flushed wild, but another 10 - 12 held under my Brittany's points including the two roosters in the bag. The second rooster was pointed long after I had reached the end. I learned that just when you think they all flushed and are gone ... stand around a little longer and let the dog mop up the cover.

I was heading to my next spot over icy, snow crusted roads ... wonding if I could even get near my next spot. Alone, I do not take risks in my truck the same as when there are four hunters.

Well I saw a half dozen birds feeding in an unposted field. Stopped to glass them. Most flushed wild but a hen and rooster landed in a cattail patch about two trucks wide. Young Brit and I headed out. Can not believe we got close. Point, flush and done in just 30 minutes. The rooster was an old, long spur.

OK. Done in 90 minutes. Love mom, but I needed to stay out a little longer. Decided to "scout" for next year. Drove a circle of about 130 miles. Boy did I see pheasants. It was interesting ... to see groups of 10, 20, 50, and 50+ birds in fields.

The largest group was 60 - 70 pheasants. Fun to watch them running around.

Many groups near public land. Also interesting to see that the rooster:hen ratio was about 1:2 in most places. There was one spot near a popular public hunting area where I counted 18 hens and not a single rooster.

One last walk for the young dog, a few points and one flock of huns - missed 'em as they took the wind.

I suppose January 2008 will be -20F (without wind chill)


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Whew. What a season it has been. Took three walks today.

First one lasted two hours. Saw a lot of birds. All very wild. None bagged.

Second walk also lasted about two hours. An hour and fifty-five minutes into it, within sight of the truck, got one. Saw even more birds and they were even wilder.

Had this feeling I should go check out a small cattail slough right along the road. What the heck, its on the way home. Two birds in five minutes. The last one beeing a great point by my French Brit, Paige, followed by a lousy shot...broken wing. The race was on. She brought the rooster back after about a quarter mile chase. Nice way to end a great season.

Hope everyone had a great hunting season.

:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Shot my last 3 of the season yesterday. First two were quick. Birds were holding tight in the cattails. Had to work hard for the 3rd one. It flushed after we passed and I when I shot it, it landed in the middle of some cattails in all the muck. It was a blind retrieve for Bella and she did great. The rooster and Bella were both wet and muddy. Did not get out much this season but I had some great hunts. Did not limit everytime but I should have if I could shoot. :eyeroll: Was also very proud of Bella this season. Watching her work brought the most joy for me during my hunts.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Well, we're shut down for another eight months.  Probably a good thing, now we can go back to normal behaviors. Hunted most of the day with the tag team combo. It will be my old labs last year so we went for one more spin. Put up four roosters, one in range. And he enjoyed it as much as when he was a pup. Me too. First time in many years that I saw a goshawk put a run on some pheasants. They had no trouble.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep, time to concentrate on a different addiction. :wink:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Made it out sat for the last walk for roosters. On the way to the hunting grounds the birds were thick in the plowed fields scratching for food, baring any really bad weather we should have another great season. It was just me and Caliber (3yr old springer) for this last walk of the year. We walked some plots land and didn't put one bird up, then we went for a drive to see what else we could find. I came across this creek that ran the whole length of this section with cattails, tall grass and trees that lined the whole thing. I couldn't believe it, it wasn't posted, I even drove all the way around just to make sure. We took off and there was pheasant tracks every were, I just knew this was going to be the best walk of the year. Caliber put up a few hens right off the bat, then just as I was walking around some trees she put up the master of all, the 32"er, all's I could do was marvel in it's length as it flew away behind the trees. The next one that got up, I missed, I think it had taken some flying lessons from some doves, never seen a pheasant juke like that. the next three roosters she kicked up were shot and she retrieved all three to hand. This was a great ending to a great year.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

[siteimg]6206[/siteimg]


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Callie's last retrieve for the 2006 season

[siteimg]6207[/siteimg]


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice pictures specially for a guy that is partial to springers. We had our last hunt on Sat. and it went just like the entire season. Walked a tree row and a creek bed and that was about all it took. The birds were hanging pretty tight and had a great final hunt for a truly great year.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I think the birds held tighter on Sunday then they did on opening day! 3 of us got our 9 birds and had a blast! Great way to cap off my best pheasant season ever! On the interstate going home as the sun was setting, I kept watching for birds, hoping to see a few more glimpses of why I live here! It's truly magic! One things for sure, there are plenty of roosters that made through the season!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

> One things for sure, there are plenty of roosters that made through the season!


You sure have that right. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I saw more pheasants this weekend than any time during the season. I wish we would've gotten the snow much earlier in the season.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> I wish we would've gotten the snow much earlier in the season.


 Sadist. Wait until you're old and gray and nodding by the fire; then see how you like it.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ditto!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:gag: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Come on Dick.....you have been praying for snow since the first of November.


----------



## ndsniper (Jan 8, 2007)

saterday we went down and meet up with some bodies and shot 17 our 11 year old dog cought four then on sunday me and my dad took a puppie and the old dog and got 6 and 1 partrage


----------

